# Hitting Access 4 or 5 tomorrow at Surfside



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Decided I need to hit the beach tomorrow. If any other long-rodders heading that way, hope to see ya. In a Black Dodge Ram posting colors.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good Luck! I wish I could join you but have a Dr. appointment in the morning.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool. Post a report when yah get back because we going there Sunday afternoon. Hope the north wind smooth things out compared to last weekend!


----------



## craftedraven (Nov 7, 2013)

It is "clean the beach" day on Saturday...might be a lot of folks out. We will be there to help clean in the morning then spend time fishing the rest of the day.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Gentlemen, long and short of it, the beachfront (for me) was unfishable. No sooner did I get there it dawned on me I left my fishing shoes at home. Had only flip flops. Being a type 1 diabetic, I know NOT to fish bare-footed. The waves were sizeable, water very sandy brown and a strong parallel-to-the-beach current. Couldn't keep the flip flops on so as to wade to gut 2 and cast. Drove on to SLP-Galvez side. Lots of water on the beach getting to the waters edge; some of the pools of water had very soft, almost mud-like texture under it. Once on the beach I drove to the channel. Got completely weed-out with the two surf rods I casted. One had 15 feet of stringy saltgrass-like stuff that did not easily pluck off. By the time I got to the second rod, some 20+ feet of the stuff was along my line. Even cut the rig off but still couldn't get the line to reel in through it. Even casting for live bait with the bait rod, got weeded out every time. STRONG outgoing tide. Waited an hour for the current to slack; didn't happen. 

Ended up driving back to The Heights via Galveston. Wondered why I bothered going....

PS: Winds were strong from the ESE; water looked like Ovaltine. Seemed to green a little the closer I got to Galvez, but seawall looked brown. Saw NO ONE wade fishing the beachfront. Overcast my time there but skies blued as I headed north. Reminded me of the times I lived in LA. Overcast didn't appear until I got a mile or two from the beach; Huntington Beach that is, swimming pools, big, bad waves!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That sounds like my last couple of trips down. Living in Conroe I try to choose the better day's. It's not worth the 250 mile trip for me.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

troutless said:


> That sounds like my last couple of trips down. Living in Conroe I try to choose the better day's. It's not worth the 250 mile trip for me.


Amen to that, brother. It's 170 miles round trip for me. I've NEVER seen what the past 2-3 years has been as far as almost 'mystery' conditions, regardless of what others have experienced even the day before. WEED has been unreal this year. I miss the days where a live mullet can actually stay alive and the line stay weedless for 3-4 hours, even if I didn't get a run. Maybe late October, after a couple back-to-back real cold fronts. Seen it EPIC into mid-late November.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Talked to some folks around Quintana today. They said the whole summer has pretty much been a bummer what with weed and rain. Attendance way down at the county park what with conditions and the sometimes $ charge to get in. Maybe things will improve this coming month. Water today was not bad but surfers were out and very few out fishing the pier or the surf. Hope to hit it hard the next few days with forecasts showing improving conditions.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Fulton, I hope you wear em' out. I'm waiting for a couple back-to-back cool ones, then I'll hit it. My surfboard is in my storage unit in Katy or I'd have hit the surf.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yead we never went. spent the afternoon doing more productive things. So when will the weather be right? Still trying to recover from a trip to ikea with the wife. Supposed to pick up a bunkbeds for the kids turns into a 4 hour 'Swedish experience' ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

fultonswimmer said:


> Talked to some folks around Quintana today. They said the whole summer has pretty much been a bummer what with weed and rain. Attendance way down at the county park what with conditions and the sometimes $ charge to get in. Maybe things will improve this coming month. Water today was not bad but surfers were out and very few out fishing the pier or the surf. Hope to hit it hard the next few days with forecasts showing improving conditions.


Mike are you staying at Quintana Park? If so, I may run down sometime this week and meet up with you?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good.
We hit it today with only a few croaker and small drums/reds to show for it. The outgoing tide was not my friend today. The folks up on the pier were throwing live mullet out and managed some nice drums and reds. They did not like my crummy and rather aged dead shrimp.
Better conditions the next few days!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

iamatt said:


> Yead we never went. spent the afternoon doing more productive things. So when will the weather be right? Still trying to recover from a trip to ikea with the wife. Supposed to pick up a bunkbeds for the kids turns into a 4 hour 'Swedish experience' ahhhhhhhhh


And another four hours assembling them and then the re-assemble. Ha! Been there, done that, got the headache.


----------

